# Bluetooth and Gateway CX210S [SOLVED]

## gustafson

Hi,

I'm trying to setup bluetooth on my Gateway CX210S.

I followed the directions here:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml

The specs for the machine are here:

http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Q106/ViperC/1008807sp2.shtml

The specific hardware should be this one:

http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Q106/MystiqueC/QND1MIYZZZ05D8/QND1MIYZZZ05D8sp2.shtml

I wasn't sure which driver module to install, so I installed these.

```

/lib/modules/2.6.21-suspend2-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_uart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.21-suspend2-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btuart_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.21-suspend2-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bpa10x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.21-suspend2-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bfusb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.21-suspend2-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/dtl1_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.21-suspend2-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bcm203x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.21-suspend2-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bluecard_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.21-suspend2-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_vhci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.21-suspend2-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.21-suspend2-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bt3c_cs.ko

```

Here is the relavant dmesg:

```
Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.8

usbcore: registered new interface driver bpa10x

USB driver bpa10x lacks resume support.

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver bfusb

USB driver bfusb lacks resume support.

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

USB driver bcm203x lacks resume support.

Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.2

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

```

After starting bluetooth from the init.d script, and running hciconfig, there are no devices listed.  Neither lsusb or the cat instruction on the gentoo bluetooth guide report any devices either.

Any ideas?Last edited by gustafson on Mon Jul 09, 2007 2:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gustafson

Hey all,

So I feel silly... I had turned off power to the bluetooth hardware via a function key.  Once it was turned back on... well of course it worked.  Sorry for the noise.

----------

